# well..it happened. i hit 50!



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

i was gonna go ride my bike today as a birthday treat.. but noooo..did some home repairs instead. just bought my first Stucco home and i'm going around sealing some cracks..(and learning about Stucco)

me and my home..we are cracking. 

for some unknown reason, turning 50 today..i just wanted to stay low-keyed.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Happy birthday! I join the 50 club in 16 months and 18 days....... but who's counting?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Happy birthday and welcome to the club. 

Folks like D Bone are anxiously stalking us, waiting to be allowed in.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Youngster!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Boomer!


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

Just remember: It's OK to hit 50, it's not OK for it to hit you back!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Go get yourself some DHEA. 200mg a day and you'll be chasing hotties around half your age!
DHEA


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Welcome to the club, now go get yourself a rabbit's foot or something. 
Were is the rest of the 50 plus cheerleader squad?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday, turning 51 on Friday - AARP mail should have arrived by now on your mail box - Mine came in right on my b-day last year


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

jcd46 said:


> Happy Birthday, turning 51 on Friday - AARP mail should have arrived by now on your mail box - Mine came in right on my b-day last year


Haha, think the Internet is confused as to who I am. I was getting AARP **** in the mail when I was 35. Now I get marketing **** from colleges. Then there's the vayjay mesh recall letters I get all the time.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Enjoy 50. Everything still pretty much works and you aren't waking up with pains you didn't have when you went to bed. 50 seems to bother wimmen more than guys.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Haha, think the Internet is confused as to who I am. I was getting AARP **** in the mail when I was 35. Now I get marketing **** from colleges. Then there's the vayjay mesh recall letters I get all the time.


They are still hunting me down, it amazes how much money they waste (so I think) on advertisement. I get a huge package just about every month, it is worst than AAA.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Haha, think the Internet is confused as to who I am. I was getting AARP **** in the mail when I was 35. Now I get marketing **** from colleges. Then there's the vayjay mesh recall letters I get all the time.


super funny!! i got the AARP thing about a month ago. my wife thought it was cute to stick it to the fridge.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

AARP is a good opportunity for everyone to to take advantage of the benefits of getting older. I'm a proud card holder I have taken advantage of it's many resources. I've also saved tons of money.

You all should really take a second look.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

azjeff said:


> Enjoy 50. Everything still pretty much works and you aren't waking up with pains you didn't have when you went to bed. 50 seems to bother wimmen more than guys.


I doubt everything works the same if you aren't waking up with pains the morning after .


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Fuzzle said:


> AARP is a good opportunity for everyone to to take advantage of the benefits of getting older. I'm a proud card holder I have taken advantage of it's many resources. I've also saved tons of money.
> 
> You all should really take a second look.


That's true, it can get you up to 50% off of Almond Roca.


----------

